# LGB Crossing (diamond) question



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I'm building a few modules to use on the NHGRS layout, and I have a quick question. What is the "companion" crossing for the 16000 series R3 turnout? I have a double track spaced 7 3/8" apart. I want to be able to turn off from one track and cross the other without affecting the track spacing. Will the #13200 22.5deg (R3) crossing be a direct plug in?

Thanks in advance!
Jeff


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

...And if I'm really feeling adventurous, would the 22.5deg double slip work as well?


----------

